# a "wlan0 won't connect to AP" thread [SOLVED]

## _Zero

I followed the ndiswrapper howto and now the computer sees my card...but I can't for the life of me connect to the AP.  

```
sudo ./net.wlan0 start

* Starting wlan0

* Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*     no access points found

* Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

* Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

My /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

dhcp_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

and my /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
preferred_aps=( "wireless3461" )

channel_wlan0="11"
```

..and thats all i have in there, everything else is commented out and left to default.

I can get the AP info manually by typing 

```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid wireless3461

sudo ifconfig up

sudo dhcpcd wlan0 #it times out on this one
```

after that i can type iwconfig wlan0 all my info shows up..

```
IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"wireless3461"

Mode:Auto Frequency:2.462 GHz Access Point: 12:3C:AE:FB:9C:28

Bit Rate:54 MB/ Tx-Power:24 dBm

RTS thr:2347 B Fragment thr:2346 B

Encryption key:off

Power Management:off

Link Quality:100/100 Signal level:-57 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm

Rx invailid nwid:0 Rx invailid crypt:0 Rx invailid frag:0

Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed Beacon:0
```

wheni type sudo iwlist scanning i even get

```
eth0 Interface doesn't upoort scanning.

wlan0 Scan completed :

         Cell 01 - Address: 12:3C:AE:FB:9C:28

                      ESSID:"wireless3461"

                      Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                      Mode:Ad-Hoc

                      Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                      Quality:0 Signal level:0 Noise level:0

                      Encryption key:off

                      Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:6 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:9 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:12 Mb/s

                      Bit Rate:18 Mb/s

                      Extra:bcn_int=100

                      Extra:atim=0

eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

but i can't effin connect to the AP  :Sad:   Any and all help would be EXTREMELY appreciated.  Wouldn't suprise me if it was user error, I've only had linux installed for 3 days so you're definately dealing with a noob..

EDIT: Solved...just needed to update some stuff, my bash and baselayout were out of date. updated world, did an emerge sync, than an emerge portage. rebooted and did an init.d/net.wlan0 and it found the AP right away.Last edited by _Zero on Sun Mar 12, 2006 1:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

What version of baselayout?

----------

## _Zero

I was hoping you'd come to my rescue...

baselayout - 1.11.14-r3 

bash - 3.00.16-r1

----------

## _Zero

updated those, still have to update portage but apparently their is a bug out right now and the sync mirrors haven't all got the fix.

oh, still doesn't work :S

----------

## _Zero

see edit in first post.

----------

